# Eterna Sonic



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

250233717974

Is this any good?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ian

I seem to remember from a previous posting that you were in the Trowbridge area, in which case it may well be in your interest to contact Keith T, he's not a million miles away from you either. He knows his stuff when it comes to electronic type watches. From the postings of keiths that I've seen, he's also got some cracking watches.

Online match making services charge hundreds for this type of introduction









Cheers

Lee


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Lee,

I am not a million miles from Trowbridge.

I am agonisingly close to 50 posts, before I can actually contact anyone.

As for introducing me to men in a dating kind of scenario, thanks for the kind offer but I think I'll stick to 710s for the forseeable future


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Thanks Lee,
> 
> I am agonisingly close to 50 posts, before I can actually contact anyone.


We'll have to see what we can do about that









I don't suppose you know the right time ?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, according to my Casio waveceptor which I bought here from Andy100 (cheers Andy) I make it 20:33


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve said:


> 250233717974
> 
> Is this any good?
> 
> ...


Ian,

If it stays anywhere near the current price, then "yes, it is very good!".

I'm fairly sure it contains the ubiquitous ESA 9162 movement, the same as the following three watches of mine: 

Go for it!









Paul


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Paul,

You have an interesting website and I think I need a hummer in my life, the true sweeping second hand is fascinating.

I think I will have a punt for that watch, but of course now I have drawn everyone's attention to it!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, Pauls correct, ESA 9162 Eterna cal 1550.

Nice example with signed crown etc... Eterna made some really good models with the ESA 9162/4 movements in...a interesting ( and generally cheaper alternative to the f300's.

Would expect it to go for less than Â£???

E-mail me if you like Steve's dad, i am happy to give advice if you so wish.

Keith

PS Internet connection is playing up. But will do my best.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> I think I will have a punt for that watch, but of course now I have drawn everyone's attention to it!


Don't worry too much about that, just keep running searches.

Have a look at Keith's website as well as Paul's. He lists all of the makes and model names on the homepage, which is a great help when starting searches.

I was tracking this Eterna Sonic seven day (Day/Date 9164 movement), that went for Â£80.00... 360039185280 and this date (9162 movement) that went for Â£56 180229075630 (oh, and this 9162 in its box, that went for Â£83 190209743632).

(Yes, I do need to get a life







)

What I mean is, keep watching. Hummers are plentiful to get hold of (but expensive to repair). Near identical watches pop up every week or fortnight or so, and they don't all attract the interest they deserve, so some sell well under price. Patience plays off (but that's the same for any watch on ebay, really).


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, overwhelming response.

PM sent Keith.

Ian


----------

